# USAF Museum, Dayton, Ohio



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Good stuff Gary!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 10, 2009)

Great pics Geedee!

I've got to make it my business to get out there someday.

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the P61 pic! NO surprise there! Great shots! Thanks for posting. I need to make it out there someday.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool postings with these pics, Gary. I have cousins near there, that have told me some about the museum. I didn't know they had the dioramas set up on some planes, though.
Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2009)

Superb collection of pics Gary, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2009)

Many thanks for the pictures Gary, one of the hot spot musuems I want to visit.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2009)

What an awesome museum! Love the crashed BT-13 diorama with the pilot getting an ar*e kicking!  Shame they didn't paint the Beaufighter in its origianl colours, being a RAAF combat vet and all. Oh well.


----------



## proton45 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, nice... I have family that lives near Dayton and I really have to visit them soon.


----------



## Crunch (Jan 12, 2009)

What an unreal collection!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great shots Gary!!!!!!!!!! wonder if any of those old birds are flyable?


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think on the website it tells you which ones are and which aren't. It's a nice site, worth the visit online.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to frequent the museum years ago as a child, before we moved to Wisconsin. It truly is a marvelous museum and I long to go back one day. Nice shots, Gary, that place is a tough place to shoot with the lighting.


----------



## DBII (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice work. I went back in 2007. I shot 35 rolls of film. How did you get get such clear photos? I pick up a new flash for the trip and the exposure was never beter than just ok. 

The place is haunted. There was a concentration camp exhibit when I was there. We stayed untill closing and there was not many people there because of the rain. You could fell the ghost everywhere. 

DBII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2009)

Great shots geedee. Thank you.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 13, 2009)

A range of great photos!
Thank you very much, Gary. I've forgot my time passing.

Shinpachi @work.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.

DBII, I use a Canon digital now for all my pics whether its planes, animals or my sons MX racing as it quite simply makes better pics with its inbuilt programming than I could ever hope to achieve with my old manual 'wet film' 35mm SLR (Pracktica MTL 3...yes I know its old !!!).

For the shots in the museum, I simply told my Canon....OK, I moved a dial !...that I didnt want to use flash, bolted it to my tripod and started snapping away. I left all the metering, aperature, and other techie bits to the camera to decide. I think the longest exposure was just short of 50 odd seconds and that was getting the nose art on the 'Spooky' C130 I was blown away with the results as I have never been able to take pics of that quality before.

Shinpachi...hope you didnt get into too much trouble at work !...teehee


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I plan on getting a nicer digital camera in the future. Right now I just have a little Panasonic. What model Canon do you have Gary?


----------



## Heinz (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Gary wonderful selection of shots. Yet another museum on my 'to see' list.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 15, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Shinpachi...hope you didnt get into too much trouble at work !...teehee



No trouble at all. Thank you for your care


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2009)

fantastic shots Gary, thanks for posting....would certainly like to stop by for a visit.


----------

